# purebred or not?



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm not looking to sell anything but I'm just looking for some peoples thoughts. I have a 6 month old pup. When we bought her the lady said she was a purebred German Shepherd. We have looked into other pics of dogs, and I've come to the conclusion that she is a sable shepherd and she is most of an east coast shepherd than the typical black and tan shepherd. I'd just like to know if anyone else knows that could be mixed in her (judging by the pic) or if anyone has this type of shepherd and has pics to compare. Not really worried if she isnt purebred we will love her the same. Im just curious!! Thanks everyone for your time!


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

She looks purebred GSD, she's just sable. Pretty dog!


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

From the pictures I would guess she was but a full body pic might be more helpful....Here is my sable girl first pic is about 7 months and close up is about 4-5 months. I am not sure what you mean by East Coast Shepherd.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Pure bred in my opinion







Here is a picture of my Lobo when he was about 3 months then the second picture was when he was 4 months old. He is pure bred working line sable. Your girl is very pretty







. Owning a GSD certainly can't be described as easy but it is so worth it! Lobo is seven months old now and the training we did with him as pup (and still continue to do with him) is really starting to show. have fun with her, the age your girl is at flies by soo quick, so get that camera out and snap away!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks nothing but German Shepherd to me. She has a weak ear at present. Maybe it will go the rest of the way up. Check first to make sure there is no infection, then, you might want to give her some raw meaty bones to chew on. 

Nice puppy. 

I don't think it is an east coast shepherd, but maybe you mean an East German Working Line Shepherd? This is not what I am familiar with, so I really don't know.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Oops! forgot the last two of him at 6 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Definitely pure bred. Not sure what you mean by "east coast" style though?


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

KeeshiaCowick96 said:


> Hello everyone! I'm not looking to sell anything but I'm just looking for some peoples thoughts. I have a 6 month old pup. When we bought her the lady said she was a purebred German Shepherd. We have looked into other pics of dogs, and I've come to the conclusion that she is a sable shepherd and she is most of an east coast shepherd than the typical black and tan shepherd. I'd just like to know if anyone else knows that could be mixed in her (judging by the pic) or if anyone has this type of shepherd and has pics to compare. Not really worried if she isnt purebred we will love her the same. Im just curious!! Thanks everyone for your time!


Definitely looks pure


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Can you post a body picture???


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks pure, and definitely sable. Sable is just the coloring though, not a type of shepherd.


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not sure much of the difference between the east thing either. I've just searched it in google and it came up with many more look alikes of her. That's why I mentioned it. I think its closer to the one comment of east coast german work lines. If I remember correctly that's what it said. She is an amazing dog and we have also had her in training. It worked out very well for her as well, she's very smart. The only reason I asked about her was because of the wrinkles in her forehead. But it seems that those sables can have wrinkles! I also don't think she's quite lost all her baby fat. She was quite chubby when we got her. Both our pups are on raw meet diets so they constantly have bones to chew on! Thank you all for your thoughts! I will try and find a full body picture of her. She's a little more hyper than our male so she's harder to get pictures of.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You're referring to East German Working lines. From East Germany.  I agree your pup appears to be German Working Lines, but could be either East or West, or a mixture of both. Either way they're all great!


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

Sorry for the awful quality my camera sucks


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

Heres another


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

We also have our boy as well! He's quite a bit bigger and he's a king black and tan shepherd. They are the best dogs we could ever ask for


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

wrinkles have no connection to sable coloring. Many GSD pups have those forehead wrinkles though, so its perfectly normal.


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96 (Dec 15, 2014)

Good to know. Thank you all for your help!! Its my first time owning shepherds so I'm not overly familar with a lot of this. Thank you all so much again! Its been very helpful  and about her ear (previous comment) she had both of them that way and we had her checked for infection and she's already been treated for it a couple months ago. Our male pup did the same thing until about a month ago when his finally stood straight. She will hold them straight sometimes just not all the time. She's also still only about 5 1/2 months so I'm thinking it'll stay soon !


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

KeeshiaCowick96 said:


> We also have our boy as well! He's quite a bit bigger and he's a king black and tan shepherd. They are the best dogs we could ever ask for


King Shepherds are actually mixes so you just have a regular Gsd


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

KeeshiaCowick96 said:


> Sorry for the awful quality my camera sucks


Based off of these items can say she definitely pure


----------

